# Looking for people in or around Missoula,Mt



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi everybody, We are moving to the Missoula area next summer and are looking for an area to live out side of Missoula. We have live stock, Hogs, a few cattle,goats, turkeys etc. 
We are wondering if any body could let us know where to look for a rental or possibly buy some property (acreage) that would be big enough for a family of 6 with all of our live stock.
Thanks ahead of time, tim


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

I spent 20 years there before moving 150 miles East. Good luck. You may find a place without covenants 30 miles W in Frenchtown or 25 miles E in Clinton but I would expect to pay through the nose for a rental that allowed stock other than horses.


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks Gianni, My wife is a nurse so she wants to be somewhere close to a walmart and a V.A hospital or such. I lived in Ennis,Mt for 6yrs but that isnt close enough to a walmart for her. 
We want to be close to a city but live in the country to.


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

The VA Hospital is in Helena. If you look there there is some ground between Jefferson City and Boulder, around Townsend and over McDonalds Pass near Ellison. All of those are within 30 miles of Wal-Mart though Townsend will be pricier as it is nearer to the lake.


----------



## Beef11 (Feb 2, 2006)

I live a few hours away, but it will be nice to have another western homesteader. You will be close enough to swap with if the oppritunity arose. I wish i was closer to help, if you drop down into Idaho id be alot more help.


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

Well Beefy Idaho isnt out of the picture just yet, I found a proccesing company in Kalispell,Mt that will buy our hogs so thats what we are kinda going buy as in location to where we mite move to or close by. 
Do you know of any proccessing places in Idaho? Or companys that buy hogs? 
I need to email the Idaho pork association to find out what they have for proccessers


----------



## Beef11 (Feb 2, 2006)

I know "Falls Brand" is based out of Twin Falls area. Are these heritage hogs? I have been working on developing a market for my own hogs. I have never had more than six in a group now i have eighteen (still small time). I would look at the availbility of feed as well. Montana or Idaho are both nice places. Missoula has a lot more of california contingency than most of Idaho. That may or may not work to your advantage depending on what type of operation you run.


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

The majority of them are, We raise berkshires & berk cross's. The only sow we have that isnt a heritage hog is our blue butt sow. We mite pick up a couple gilts before we move and they will be from a small confinement operation, I want them for there liter size basicaly. Thanks for info


----------



## Ruralnurse (Jun 23, 2011)

I live 75 miles from Missoula (north) and work in Missoula. There are places out near Hamilton, Lolo, Florence, but like someone above me mentioned you will pay premium prices.

Lots of "hobby farmers" that only have a few acres. Lots of organic types in the area. People in Missoula are often referred to as "granola". There are nice farmers markets on saturday.

Land prices are up there close to Missoula. I believe Kalispell is as bad. What kind of nurse is your wife? If she specializes in OB or Psych or such she may be able to get a decent job. I teach nursing school part time and some of my students as new grads have had a harder time getting work (there are 4 nursing schools in western MT). But I know that nurses get paid less in MT than is some places. 

Good luck,

Ruralnurse


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks ruralnurse, She is a LPN attending RN school, She works at a nursing home here but would like to work at a hospital after finishing RN school. I have done some looking into some land up there and its very pricy, All most scary. We raise hogs and i already found a processing plant in kalispell that wants to buy my hogs from us. I'm not sure how many acres we will need, Prolly 50-80 to be safe. Our hogs are raised confinement free so thats an issue as well.


----------

